# Warnings di ivman

## syntaxerrormmm

Ciao a tutti,

vi scrivo perché ho degli inestetismi che compaiono (sia al boot, sia al 'restart') di ivman. Ecco a voi l'ouput:

```
2196: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

2196: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

2196: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

2196: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

2196: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 373 : No property  volume.mount_point  on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f2a06737_e869_4136_b53e_475cd063200d

mount: unknown filesystem type 'jfs'

mount: unknown filesystem type 'jfs'
```

Ho il sospetto che le ultime due righe non siano parte dello stesso tipo di errore di cui sto parlando, ma appaiono solamente quando booto con il mio iPod attaccato... Ovviamente mi farebbe piacere risolvere, ma è un problema 'secondario'.

Tornando al primo problema, ecco un po' di info in più:

```
# emerge -pv udev dbus hal ivman

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-100-r2  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r1  USE="X gtk python qt3 qt4 -debug -doc -mono (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r1  USE="acpi crypt pcmcia -debug -dmi -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.12  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Ho provato a cancellare anche i files di configurazione di ivman e riemergerlo, ma il problema persiste e quindi dubito sia un problema di configurazione.

Qualche idea? Se vi servono altre info chiedete pure.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Up...

----------

## .:chrome:.

potrebbe essere causa del buono baselayout che (a detta di alcuni) sporca molto la consolle?

in sostanza, prima dell'aggiornamento a 1.12.5 succedeva ugualmente?

per curiosità, quale WM usi?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> in sostanza, prima dell'aggiornamento a 1.12.5 succedeva ugualmente?

 Guardando da emerge.log, direi di no; il passaggio al baselayout a cui fai riferimento è avvenuto tempo fa e nessuno dei problemi di cui riporti mi è mai capitato.

[EDIT per chiarezza] Dopo l'aggiornamento a baselayout-1.12.5, insomma, ivman si è sempre comportato correttamente, senza emettere i warnings che ho riportato. [/EDIT]

Piuttosto, potrebbe essere dovuto ad hal; sempre guardando quel log, ho aggiornato hal prima che si presentasse quel problema. Proverò a downgradare.

[EDIT]

Pur essendo presenti due bugs per hal-0.5.7.1-r1 su bugzilla (di cui uno per l'appunto è rivolto agli iPod), nessuno dei bugs riporta il mio problema. E downgradando hal a hal-0.5.7.1 (versione che avevo prima) non risolve.

[/EDIT]

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> per curiosità, quale WM usi?

 wmii 3.1... Come mai questa domanda?

Grazie mille.

----------

## Peach

stesso problema qui:

```
# /etc/init.d/ivman restart

 * Stopping Automounter ...                             [ ok ]

 * Starting Automounter ...

9754: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9754: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9754: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9754: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9754: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 373 : No property  volume.mount_point  on device with id  /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_1781d152_1602_4774_957e_e349d74c5155                     [ ok ]
```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Mi rincuora sapere che non sono il solo, anche se non è una cosa bella da dire  :Smile: 

Sembra (da google) che qualche altro gentooista abbia avuto gli stessi problemi (su versioni vecchie di udev-dbus-hal).

Grazie, a presto.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

*** Workaround ***

Downgradare a dbus-0.62.

Temo che stando così le cose dovremmo fare in fretta a postare un bugreport su bugzilla, prima che comincino a sfornare nuove versioni di dbus che presentano lo stesso problema.

Trovato su questo thread.

Ciao.

----------

## Peach

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Temo che stando così le cose dovremmo fare in fretta a postare un bugreport su bugzilla, prima che comincino a sfornare nuove versioni di dbus che presentano lo stesso problema.
> 
> Trovato su questo thread.

 

Se vuoi lo posto io.

Hai già cercato estensivamente? io non ho molto tempo per starci dietro in questi giorni

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Hai già cercato estensivamente? io non ho molto tempo per starci dietro in questi giorni

 Beh, ho cercato su google e, fatta esclusione per parti di codice di hal e dbus, c'è solo un post che sia minimamente interessante, ma riguarda piuttosto l'iPod e non dbus. Sul forum ci sono solo 3 thread (questo, quello che ho citato sopra e un'altro morto).

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Se vuoi lo posto io.

 Ho un account su bugzilla anche io, ma ti lascerei volentieri l'onore. Se invece sei troppo impegnato, allora faccio io.

[Edit]

Nel Bug 137325, commento 5, si riporta di alcuni warnings su piattaforma x86, ma non sono riuscito a capire se sono quelli che originano il nostro problema.

[/Edit]

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## Peach

bug aperto

dimmi se ti sembra corretto.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Direi che è ok, posto per confermare il bug. Aggiungo che ivman funziona nonostante e che i warnings a me sono spariti con un downgrade di dbus.

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## skypjack

Mi unisco al coro, ormai da mesi il problema persiste e non smebra in via di risoluzione.

Mi chiedevo se esistono soluzioni alternative ad ivman.

Insomma, chi ha questo problema, come lo risolve?

Io, di sopportare, un pò mi sono stufato e vorrei trovare un rimedio... Idee? Proposte?

----------

## bandreabis

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Mi unisco al coro, ormai da mesi il problema persiste e non smebra in via di risoluzione.
> 
> Mi chiedevo se esistono soluzioni alternative ad ivman.
> 
> Insomma, chi ha questo problema, come lo risolve?
> ...

 

Hai hal udev pmount?

Togli ivman e vivi felice.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Insomma, chi ha questo problema, come lo risolve?

 Come è scritto qui, non ci sono più problemi con ivman-0.8.13, hal-0.5.7.1-r1 e dbus-1.0.1-r1.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Io, di sopportare, un pò mi sono stufato e vorrei trovare un rimedio... Idee? Proposte?

 Io mi ero stufato molto prima, ecco il risultato.

Ciao.

----------

## funkoolow

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   Insomma, chi ha questo problema, come lo risolve? Come è scritto qui, non ci sono più problemi con ivman-0.8.13, hal-0.5.7.1-r1 e dbus-1.0.1-r1.
> 
>  *skypjack wrote:*   Io, di sopportare, un pò mi sono stufato e vorrei trovare un rimedio... Idee? Proposte? Io mi ero stufato molto prima, ecco il risultato.
> 
> Ciao.

 

ehm, non so se dipende dal fatto che sia hardmasked o meno, ma io ivman 0.8.13 non lo vedo in portage... sarà mica che si tratta del 0.6.13 digitato male?

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, ma non so più aiutarti. Il fatto è che affascinato da Beryl e con la voglia di qualche comodità, visto la direzione tesi in campo didattico, ho potato via e17 e messu su gnome che, come sai, ha un ottimo gnome mounter che fa il suo lavoro. Pertanto, ho tolto anche ivman e non ho seguito più la sua evoluzione. Sorry.

----------

